# Wow me and my Fuji Ace



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know it's the guy and not the bike, but out of 100 riders I came in 4th only like 30 seconds back in a timetrial. Me and my Fuji Ace caught up to everyone I passed tons of people. The guy that won had Litespeed Blade and I was like wow I could of beaten that guy with my $500 bike. The only upgrade to the bike is Shimano 105 pedals, it still has a Sora drivetrain and is cro-moly. Wow all that trainning really paid off.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Good job! What event / category was this?


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Cat 4/5*

I mean no big deal but still I was impressed.


----------

